

DataViz, Makers of Documents To Go, apparently acquired by RIM - pietrofmaggi
http://crackberry.com/dataviz-makers-documents-go-apparently-acquired-and-now-owned-research-motion

======
thehodge
I used to use Documents To Go on my palm years ago to work with documents (and
read RTF books)...

I look at the iPad and am still disappointed theres no decent cloud based
document editor (ala google docs) so many years later

~~~
pietrofmaggi
There are solutions to use google docs from an app in iPad/iPhone, like GoDocs
from lightroom (<http://lightroom.com.ua/>).

Personally I don't use this app (and their website is a bit funny with the
"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet" still there ;-)

~~~
thehodge
I did look at that but then I looked at the reviews, mostly 1 star and lacking
features like being able to edit documents..

